# Not for residential use



## CEBHMB (Oct 27, 2016)

My contractor has installed a window in my bathroom that is labeled by the manufacturer (JELD-WEN) as " not intended for use in residential structures" because the window has not received a design pressure (DP) rating. I have asked him to install a different window and he is delaying. Should I hold out for a different window?


----------



## Chris (Oct 27, 2016)

I would. Ask him for paperwork from the manufacturer that it is fine for residential use


----------



## slownsteady (Oct 27, 2016)

probably won't be warrantied either.


----------



## Snoonyb (Oct 27, 2016)

Given the window and the shower pan, are you sure this person actually is a licensed contractor in ARIZ?

Lic. requirement are virtually the same in CA, NEV and ARIZ.


----------



## nealtw (Oct 28, 2016)

So he is buying new old stock because it is half price, if he had half a brain he would have removed the sticker.


----------



## joecaption (Oct 28, 2016)

Got a deal on a display window?


----------



## CEBHMB (Oct 28, 2016)

Yes, I guess this will take a while to get straight. Thanks for all the great input. Its nice to know there's a wealth of experience out there willing to help a newbie out.


----------



## KULTULZ (Oct 29, 2016)

Something like this only shows incompetence and/or dishonesty (or both)... :down:


----------



## Mastercarpenty (Oct 30, 2016)

I'd stop the work till this is rectified or explained to your satisfaction. In the past building codes usually didn't have a wind-loading rating required unless you lived in a hurricane-prone location. Your local codes may still not require that, in which case the window could be OK as long as you're happy with it. Just because the rating is lacking doesn't make it a bad thing- no old windows have those ratings but they work well enough. And the reason to stop the work is two-fold: First it gets the problem resolved ASAP and second it shows the contractor you will not accept questionable work which will hopefully get them to do a better job. 

In my own business I resolve all problems immediately- that's the professional approach. I don't want my customers to have any worries or uncertainty about anything- I want them to know they're getting the best even when 'human' things happen. It can be embarrassing to me but I'll get over that; I won't get over having a call-back to set things right which weren't done right the first time around like they should have been!

Phil


----------



## CEBHMB (Oct 31, 2016)

Thanks for all the good input- we're still "discussing" the problem.


----------



## nealtw (Oct 31, 2016)

Call (JELD-WEN) and get the story on the sticker.


----------

